
5 things I learnt as a self-taught female developer - mathchick
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/5-things-i-learnt-as-a-self-taught-female-developer-7f5099400a#.r8cugga62
======
SexyCyborg
>Many people think that being a female developer means facing a lot of
discrimination from my fellow colleagues and others, but it isn’t the case for
me. I have really encouraging colleagues who give me good advice and guide me
along the way.

Self-taught coder in Shenzhen here. Same experience with local guys as the
author had in Singapore. While of course we have some serious issues with
sexism, it manifests completely differently.

The same guys who politely come to me with technical questions far above my
skill level and would never dream of making a sexual comment will say stuff
like "It will be so sad when you stop coding to become a mother" :-/

